# See Jesenice in Tschechien



## slush (19. Januar 2009)

hallo

bruache mal wiede rinfo´s und zwar kennt jemand den see jesenice in tschechien ?

was kann man denn da fangen - gibt es da schöne fische - weil habe 2 oder 3 bilder gesehen da sah es weniger einladend aus- und braucht man ein boot oder geht es vom ufer aus ? 

weiss jemand irgendwelche info´´s vonwegen wo scheine, wo fischereischein dort , angelläden, behörden, preise?

würde da gerne 3 oder 4 Tage zum angeln mit kumpels hin!

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand hier oder per pn informieren könnte.

liebe grüße slush


----------



## fisherman93 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: See Jesenice in Tschechien*

Meinst du den Stausee Nechranize?


----------



## slush (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: See Jesenice in Tschechien*

ich weiss nichts von dem stausee - weiss nur das sich im internet gefunden habe dass der see jesenice heisst - glaube ich zumindest - ortschaften drumherum sind :
Briza, Cetnov, Podhori, Stalka, Pomrezi nad Ohri. Über den See geht ne Autobahnbrücke.

Oder weiss jemand was vom See Amerikana.

Alles Nahe der deutschen grenze.

grüße slush


----------



## slush (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: See Jesenice in Tschechien*

hat nicht irgendwer noch n kleinen tip wo ich in tschechien n wochenend trip hinmachen kann - ausser die 2 großen stauseen? wo man auch campen kann und die karten vor ort bekommt?

wäre sooo dankebar

ps. habe das ab schon durchsucht


----------

